# How much do you share with your girlfriends ?(about sex)



## WandaJ

Another spin off. This time off porn for women thread.
I am interested how much do you, ladies, share with you girlfriends about your sex life, what you do in the bedroom, but also what do you fantasize about? Can you also include your age (or at least range, lol) - it would be interesting to see if this differs for different generations.

i start. 50 yo. I do enjoy vanilla and kink in the bedroom. I have one good friend from high school, who is into kink too, so we can really talk freely.
then I have two good friends from college - they know I enjoy different stuff but without too many details. Not because of shame, but rather lack of common area -they both very LD, almost close to asexual. They are simply amused by my ideas.
People I’ve met after my college years -they nice friends but I am not sharing that much. There is only one lady that I’ve met ten years ago that knows a little bit more, and we had some pretty good talks - but because we know each other partners, ee both keep things more private. With other ladies - we can talk freely about sex but I do not ferl like sharing too much.
How about you?


----------



## minimalME

I'm a very private person, and within my small group of female friends, none of us discuss our sex lives. Why would we? 

I've shared more here than I've ever shared with people in my real life.


----------



## Diana7

I am 64 and have some good friends but no I have never felt it appropriate to talk about something that is so intimate between my husband and I. I wouldnt want him talking about our sex life to his friends. We talk about everything else, but they feel the same, sex is between them and their husbands and not to be shared, especially as we all know each others husbands.


----------



## thefam

I am 35. I have 4 childhood besties that use to share a lot of their single exploits. We're all married now and there is little to no sharing. Personally I have never, and I do mean NEVER shared any thing about our sex life.

I was the first to get married. But because I was the last to have a boyfriend (my husband was my first everything) my bffs thought I was gay, because there were plenty of guys after me. They were intrigued beyond measure when I got my first boyfriend at 18 and got married at 20. They use to ask and ask and ask. I was good at deflecting.

I don't feel one way or the other about the right or wrong of sharing. I just choose to keep it private.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Well lookie here, all the guys simply followed the women over and joined the ladies lounge.


----------



## ConanHub

DownByTheRiver said:


> Well lookie here, all the guys simply followed the women over and joined the ladies lounge.


I read a lot of what women post. I wouldn't have posted on this one but had to respond.

I have found a lot of valuable information about women here and I'm not gonna stop.😉


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

DownByTheRiver said:


> Well lookie here, all the guys simply followed the women over and joined the ladies lounge.


I just like your signature. 
Reading and learning but not posting 🙄. 
Whoops.


----------



## Affaircare

I'm a 58yo female human and I have what I call good friends, friends, and acquaintances. My good friends are women I've known since college with whom I am close--women whom I love, who love me. My friends are women whose company I enjoy and whom I "hang out with" but am not super close. They're good people. And acquaintances are women whom I know, whom I regularly bump into, who hubby works with my hubby, etc. with whom I'm civil and speak to them in a friendly way but they aren't close at all. 

With my good friends (I'd say there are maybe 5 if that many), I will discuss the topic of sex but not "here's what we do in the bedroom." It's like more general and we usually laugh. With my friends, we definitely would "joke around" about sex but I don't tell them anything period. And with acquaintances I do not even joke about sex. 

To me, my sexuality and sex life are sacred and personal. My partner's sexuality and sex life are sacred and personal. Thus, what happens between us stays between us. I find sharing that aspect of ourselves to be deeply emotional and intimate in all ways (mentally, spiritually, physically), so yeah--that is not something I blab about with others. 

Now, I'll answer a question about my own sexual orientation or if I have a fantasy, because I think of sex as normal as breathing. But I would also answer a queston about the color of my hair or a thought I have.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I just like your signature.
> Reading and learning but not posting 🙄.
> Whoops.


Yeah. There's 234 lookers and 7 posters on this thread. Waiting breathlessly.


----------



## pastasauce79

I'm 41 and I haven't shared many details with my girlfriends. I have 2 friends from HS and we joke around and we have talked about our frequency but that's about it. 

I don't really want to share details. I like my privacy. 

Sometimes I wonder if all my friends are having more or less sex than me and my husband, but I'm not going to ask. I'm assuming they like their privacy as well.


----------



## kag123

minimalME said:


> I'm a very private person, and within my small group of female friends, none of us discuss our sex lives. Why would we?
> 
> I've shared more here than I've ever shared with people in my real life.


Same. Except I try not to share too many (sensitive) personal details here, either. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## minimalME

I'm definitely guilty of oversharing. 😬



kag123 said:


> Same. Except I try not to share too many (sensitive) personal details here, either.


----------



## WandaJ

so, if we go by the answers here, there is really no way that we know what are other women's preferences and likes etc, because most of us is not sharing. Unless those that do share decided not to share here, lol


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

Y'all could loosen up 😉😉🙂🙂


----------



## minimalME

But why do we need (want) to know? And that's a genuine question.

Other than twisted curiosity and voyeurism, what's the point?



WandaJ said:


> so, if we go by the answers here, there is really no way that we know what are other women's preferences and likes etc, because most of us is not sharing. Unless those that do share decided not to share here, lol


----------



## WandaJ

minimalME said:


> But why do we need (want) to know? And that's a genuine question.
> 
> Other than twisted curiosity and voyeurism, what's the point?


Because on the tread about women's porn, there were posters claiming that they know what other women do and like. So that made me curious, if that's really a case.


----------



## minimalME

Ah! I just meant in general. 😂 



WandaJ said:


> Because on the tread about women's porn, there were posters claiming that they know what other women do and like. So that made me curious, if that's really a case.


----------



## WandaJ

And I wanted to clarify - when I say I share, I do not mean the details of my night with the partner. these are private. But I can share the ideas, and likes, etc.with that one high school friend. We talked about it in high school, and traditions stays


----------



## WandaJ

minimalME said:


> Ah! I just meant in general. 😂


Bacause it's fun to talk about sex with your girlfriends. that's all. good for laughter, and that supports immune system


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson

You know guys are intentionally not posting and stirring the pot 'cause we've been chastised.

But we do have info on what our Ws have told us what other women told them, as we're driving back from parties over the years, while W is tipsy.
🙄🙄🙄


----------



## WandaJ

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> You know guys are intentionally not posting and stirring the pot 'cause we've been chastised.
> 
> But we do have info on what our Ws have told us what other women told them, as we're driving back from parties over the years, while W is tipsy.
> 🙄🙄🙄


I am all ears.....


----------



## kag123

WandaJ said:


> Because on the tread about women's porn, there were posters claiming that they know what other women do and like. So that made me curious, if that's really a case.


When I was younger with single friends (back when Sex in the City was popular) I had a few friends who hooked up a lot and would give every detail about it. It was always intriguing to listen to. But, as we got married, we did not share private details. It's a matter of respect for the relationship, I think. Girls shared details about hook ups because they had no attachment to the guy and didn't care about his privacy. A lot of the things shared were pretty disrespectful (to the guy). It also completely turned me off to the idea of random hook ups. I'm super private and definitely don't want anyone talking about me like that to all their friends later.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7

WandaJ said:


> Because on the tread about women's porn, there were posters claiming that they know what other women do and like. So that made me curious, if that's really a case.


I can only speak for myself but I have learnt a lot about peoples likes dislikes etc etc from sites such as this and others. I have been a mod on another forum for 15 years. I also do a lot of reading on all sorts of subjects.


----------



## minimalME

Well, speaking only for myself, I'm _very_ thankful that I _don't_ know these things.

It wouldn't add to my life even in the smallest way to learn that my friends' husbands were peeing on them. 😳🤫😅



WandaJ said:


> Bacause it's fun to talk about sex with your girlfriends. that's all. good for laughter, and that supports immune system


----------



## Blondilocks

Only with my best friend and then only about surface things like vitamins to boost stamina when her husband was slacking off on the job.


----------



## Diana7

kag123 said:


> Same. Except I try not to share too many (sensitive) personal details here, either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I always feel a check inside if I am about to share anything personal about us and our sex life here. I share in very general terms but thats as far as I will go. I am always amazed at how much people will share here, I often wonder what their spouse would say if they knew.


----------



## WandaJ

Diana7 said:


> I always feel a check inside if I am about to share anything personal about us and our sex life here. I share in very general terms but thats as far as I will go. I am always amazed at how much people will share here, I often wonder what their spouse would say if they knew.


I agree. I am not for sharing private intimate moments, more for general ideas, likes, etc.


----------



## Rowan

I'm 44. My friends know that we have a good sex life, but it's not something I've ever discussed with them in any detail.


----------



## leftfield

Blondilocks said:


> Only with my best friend and then only about surface things like vitamins to boost stamina when her husband was slacking off on the job.


Sorry to be the male who invades the ladies' space, but since you are sharing, could you elaborate on the vitamins. Some of the peanut gallery might be interested.


----------



## WandaJ

leftfield said:


> Sorry to be the male who invades the womens space, but since you are sharing, could you elaborate on the vitamins. Some of the peanut gallery might be interested.


lol!


----------



## blahfridge

I can't remember the last time I had a girls gab about sex, I'm guessing maybe in my 20's before we all settled down and got married. I have shared with my sister, who is also my best friend, issues in my marriage and the problems my H and I had over frequency of sex. But never details on what acts we shared.


----------



## Not

My sister and I will talk about it but mostly because she knows about my decade long dry spell so she's happy for me that I'm finally seeing some action lol! I stick to general info and mostly we just giggle a lot about the fact that I'm even having sex. I would really enjoy a general discussion on likes etc. I'm always on the lookout for ideas/new things to try. I do get curious about other women and their likes. My BF says I'm the only one he's ever been with (he's been with a lot lol!) who does a certain thing he absolutely loves and I was was really surprised because I figured it's something most women would do. That got me curious.


----------



## Rooster2015

So now that a few men have joined in I'll say this. I asked my wife who is 55 if she ever shared intimate details of our sex life with her friends? She said to the hell no. She said she had a friend once who did share with another friend who after that hit on her husband. My wife said lesson learned. I laughed.


----------



## Lance Mannion

My mother and MIL are best friends. My wife has always talked openly with her mother. My MIL, a physician, removed the mystery of sex early for my wife, they talked a lot about a lot of aspects of sex, still do. I never planned for my own mother to have any insight into my sex life other than to guess that sex happened 9 months prior to a new baby.


----------



## WandaJ

Lance Mannion said:


> My mother and MIL are best friends. My wife has always talked openly with her mother. My MIL, a physician, removed the mystery of sex early for my wife, they talked a lot about a lot of aspects of sex, still do. I never planned for my own mother to have any insight into my sex life other than to guess that sex happened 9 months prior to a new baby.


Oh my, that must have been akward!...


----------



## Lance Mannion

WandaJ said:


> Oh my, that must have been akward!...


There's very few aspects of my life where I hold the position "I'd prefer to stay in the dark." This is one of them. I just don't want to actually know what those 3 talk about. At least I'm assured that her friends are in the dark.


----------



## ConanHub

To add data....

I caught Mrs. Conan talking to her sister about personal stuff about me early in our relationship and scolded her not to.

I wasn't close with most of her family at the time and she still only has one sister I trust enough to know personal stuff.

We later became very close friends with a couple and Mrs. C talked to the wife of the couple about pretty much everything and I was ok with it but they were exceptional cases.


----------



## Prodigal

I've never discussed my sex life with friends - even really close friends - or on TAM. It's a personal matter, as far as I'm concerned. Years ago, I had a friend who wanted to drone on and on about this hot young stud she was bedding. To be perfectly honest, I found what she had to say boring. I'm not interested to know what people do in the privacy of their bedrooms, or wherever else they prefer to have sex. JMO.


----------



## ConanHub

P.S. The sister I scolded Mrs. Conan for talking to , later made a very blatant pass at me and invited me into her bedroom. Awkward....


----------



## happyhusband0005

I know my wife has discussed things with her friends because they have then mentioned them to me.


----------



## nypsychnurse

Only with my best friend and only about general things...never specifics or names...
She, however, feels very comfortable telling me every detail of sex with her married lover (whom I work with, and disapprove of) and also her masturbation habits 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prodigal

happyhusband0005 said:


> I know my wife has discussed things with her friends because they have then mentioned them to me.


YIKES!!! Talk about nothing being sacred ....


----------



## Prodigal

nypsychnurse said:


> She, however, feels very comfortable telling me every detail of sex with her married lover (whom I work with, and disapprove of) and also her masturbation habits


Since she's your best friend, I assume you could tell her you are not interested in the salacious details of her life.


----------



## happyhusband0005

Prodigal said:


> YIKES!!! Talk about nothing being sacred ....


Doesn't bother me the friends in question are like sisters to me.


----------



## frusdil

I'll talk about sex in general with my girlfriends, but never anything about my husband and I, that's sacred and private. I would be heartbroken if he discussed it with his mates too.


----------



## Blondilocks

leftfield said:


> Sorry to be the male who invades the ladies' space, but since you are sharing, could you elaborate on the vitamins. Some of the peanut gallery might be interested.


It was around twenty years ago and all I remember is it was a formulation for men from GNC. She said after he had been taking it for a few weeks, his endurance increased and frequency which made her a happy camper.


----------



## Blondilocks

happyhusband0005 said:


> Doesn't bother me the friends in question are like sisters to me.


Gulp. I would rather of poked out my eye with a sharp stick than talk to my brother about my sex life.


----------



## Rowan

Blondilocks said:


> Gulp. I would rather of poked out my eye with a sharp stick than talk to my brother about my sex life.


This. 
I presume my brother is aware that I must have had sex at some point, as evidenced by the existence of my son, but I'd certainly never want to be in the position of actually discussing it with him.


----------



## JustTheWife

Yes, we talk about size.


----------



## C.C. says ...

Absolutely nothing. I share nothing with my girl friends. For one thing, my best friend was a mom at 16 and never got a chance to live a life of debauchery like I did. She would flip out if she knew some of the fun things I’ve done. For another, never, ever, ever tell your girl friends about your man’s lovemaking skills. They’re only going to want some of it.


----------



## Cletus

JustTheWife said:


> Yes, we talk about size.


Well, don't leave us hanging. What do you SAY about size?


----------



## Mr.Married

Cletus said:


> Well, don't leave us hanging. What do you SAY about size?


Probably that it is indeed hanging .... or isn’t 😳


----------



## Divinely Favored

leftfield said:


> Sorry to be the male who invades the ladies' space, but since you are sharing, could you elaborate on the vitamins. Some of the peanut gallery might be interested.


L-Arganine, L-Citrinine,


----------



## Livvie

I think guys talk in more detail than women.


----------



## Lance Mannion

Livvie said:


> I think guys talk in more detail than women.


Nope. The most I've ever heard from a guy or group of guys is that he got some action, and maybe he will tell her name. Never any particular information about her body parts.


----------



## Personal

Yeah, I've never heard any men talk about that kind of thing. Plus I've never talked about that kind of thing with any man I know in person either.


----------



## TXTrini

I'm not inclined to share. Once I did a little (no details) and my friend was horrified 😂. Apparently liking kinky sex is totally ****ed up in some quarters. Besides, I wouldn't want to embarrass my bf, he doesn't breathe a word to any of his friends. People look at you completely differently when they know too many details.


----------



## ConanHub

Livvie said:


> I think guys talk in more detail than women.


I've overhead quite a few conversations and been involved with many more along these lines.

The women have definitely had a lot more fun and shared a lot more information than the men I've known. It was usually in a fun setting with no harm intended.

It was also almost never involving a husband but maybe past partners or current boyfriends but not that serious.

I've never heard men talking except maybe about a woman they aren't involved with like how good she looks or having a healthy "endowment".

A small group of men have talked about their women when I was a lot younger and they weren't great guys. It was looked down on.

A lot of people talked in high school but everyone was kind of an idiot at that age anyway.


----------



## Imperfections

minimalME said:


> It wouldn't add to my life even in the smallest way to learn that my friends' husbands were peeing on them.


What if it was the other way around?


----------



## Imperfections

JustTheWife said:


> Yes, we talk about size.


Size of what


----------



## minimalME

...


----------



## Imperfections

WandaJ said:


> so, if we go by the answers here, there is really no way that we know what are other women's preferences and likes etc, because most of us is not sharing. Unless those that do share decided not to share here, lol


The reason some women don’t feel comfortable sharing is due to fear of being shamed (by other women) for it.
Men tend to boast about their ‘achievements’ more but it’s usually a little thin on the details, probably because we have no clue what’s going on and as long as penis somehow ends up in vagina, or near enough, it’s a ‘high 5’


----------



## Lance Mannion

Imperfections said:


> Size of what


Wallets.


----------



## Married but Happy

My wife has shared me with friends. Their curiosity is satisfied.


----------



## WandaJ

Married but Happy said:


> My wife has shared me with friends. Their curiosity is satisfied.


😝 LOL


----------



## maree

I'm 35 and have discussed my sex life with a few close girlfriends and vice versa. Maybe some people would disagree with this but we share details as well. My friend has asked me for advice on certain sex acts and vice versa. I've even gone to sex shops with my girlfriends and picked out lingerie and sex toys together, I've done this several times with different friends, I'm not aware that this would be taboo?


----------



## Blondilocks

WandaJ said:


> 😝 LOL


He isn't kidding.


----------



## WandaJ

Blondilocks said:


> He isn't kidding.


I know....


----------



## Divinely Favored

Married but Happy said:


> My wife has shared me with friends. Their curiosity is satisfied.


Past 34yr old GF tried to loan me out. I guess she thought i was only in it for the sex being I was 11 yrs her junior. I dance with the one i brought so i turned her BFF down. Found out later she was just trying to move me to another girl so i would not know she had her eye on another guy her own age.


----------



## Married but Happy

Divinely Favored said:


> Past 34yr old GF tried to loan me out. I guess she thought i was only in it for the sex being I was 11 yrs her junior. I dance with the one i brought so i turned her BFF down. Found out later she was just trying to move me to another girl so i would not know she had her eye on another guy her own age.


You made the right choice for you.


----------



## Married_in_michigan

this topic came up with my wife and I this weekend and she told me that she find she sometimes feels that sharing too much with friends can cause jealousy (in either direction), and not helpful to the relationship. My wife said she has been jealous from things she has heard about friends sex lives, as well as feels something she shared caused jealously.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Married_in_michigan said:


> this topic came up with my wife and I this weekend and she told me that she find she sometimes feels that sharing too much with friends can cause jealousy (in either direction), and not helpful to the relationship. My wife said she has been jealous from things she has heard about friends sex lives, as well as feels something she shared caused jealously.


WTH! Jealous of? Single friends getting to screw a bunch of guys? Participate in 3somes? Orgies? Guys bigger than you? Friend did some guy you wife would like to try out?

If she is jealous of other girls sex lives then you have an issue in your marriage. If my wife was wanting what those other girls have then she can carry her ass and go get it, i will release her from our marriage so she does not have to be jealous of them.


----------



## Married_in_michigan

Divinely Favored said:


> WTH! Jealous of? Single friends getting to screw a bunch of guys? Participate in 3somes? Orgies? Guys bigger than you? Friend did some guy you wife would like to try out?
> 
> If she is jealous of other girls sex lives then you have an issue in your marriage. If my wife was wanting what those other girls have then she can carry her ass and go get it, i will release her from our marriage so she does not have to be jealous of them.


Its not exactly that type of thing. My wife struggles with feeling inadequate about not being able to orgasm easily (only with a vibrator), and she hears girlfriends who talk about multiple orgasm from PIV alone, and it makes her jealous. 

She also realized she shared something about our sex life with a couple we are friends with, and it caused the husband in the other relationship to "hound" his wife about trying it...and issues came up. My wife just commented maybe better to keep what happens in each other sex life private.


----------



## heartsbeating

WandaJ said:


> I am interested how much do you, ladies, share with you girlfriends about your sex life, what you do in the bedroom, but also what do you fantasize about? Can you also include your age (or at least range, lol) - it would be interesting to see if this differs for different generations.


Very little is shared with my friends. It's come up that I'm a fan of oral sex. No details. And when a friend has joked about needing to shave her legs, and knowing mine are smooth, there's jokes that I keep myself '_sex ready..' _I know some broad aspects of what turns a couple of my friends on. I really haven't divulged that side of my self. Just have no inclination to. Most recent silly conversation with a friend was her telling me (with a laugh) that her nipples felt chaffed... it was completely left-field to what we were talking about and I nearly spat my coffee out laughing. I replied, 'Tune in Tokyo?' ...she replied, 'All frickn night!' ...we both laughed. I acknowledged she sounded really upbeat so must have been a good night, despite the chaffing. No details shared beyond that kind of silliness.

My age range... _I'm old enough to see behind me but young enough to feel my soul. _


----------



## Divinely Favored

Married_in_michigan said:


> Its not exactly that type of thing. My wife struggles with feeling inadequate about not being able to orgasm easily (only with a vibrator), and she hears girlfriends who talk about multiple orgasm from PIV alone, and it makes her jealous.
> 
> She also realized she shared something about our sex life with a couple we are friends with, and it caused the husband in the other relationship to "hound" his wife about trying it...and issues came up. My wife just commented maybe better to keep what happens in each other sex life private.


Oh! Ok that is much better....


----------



## misschris85

35 year old here. I don't ever really talk about specifics with friends. If I do, then it would only be with my best friend and event then, there's not a lot of detail that is being shared. And, any specifics that are being shared are only after she asks multiple times. For me, it's just not something I'm comfortable talking about, but that's how I was brought up/grew up. None of my friends share very many details either, not that I've ever asked. I also think it's a private matter and when I was married, would definitely hate to think that my spouse was sharing details with his friends. And, I hope that since we're no longer together, that he still isn't sharing those details.


----------



## Muzzle

Mid 40s, my wife and her girlfriends share quite a bit of intimate details, likes/dislikes, experiences, that sort of thing . Never really bothered me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

